# Advice needed re gonal-f injections



## VeeMac (May 22, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I apologise if this isn't the right place to post this but I'm not sure where to...

I wondered if someone could help.  I have to take gonal-f injections on my next stimulated cycle along with tamoxifen.  However when I went to the pharmacist to order the drugs they said that the gonal-f just comes in vials, so when I asked about syringes/needles they were unsure what size I would need to order.  Can anyone advise me??  

Many thanks


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Gonal F comes in pre loaded pens with a needle- it is by far the easiest one to inject, you don't need anything else

Livity


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Veemac,

I've just got mine out of the fridge so I hope this helps!!!

Gonal-F 900iu/1.5ml- solution for injection in a pre-filled pen (included 1 x cartridge in a pre filled pen) 14 x needles for administration.

i'm taking 150iu of gonal F so have 2 x 900iu pens.  I think they also come in sizes: 450iu and 300 iu pens so it depends on the amount you are taking and for how long.

The Gonal F comes in a pre filled pen and has needles in with it so you don't need to order syringes and needles for it.

I hope this helps you sweetie   

Good Luck!

Bunny xxx


----------



## VeeMac (May 22, 2010)

i am so confused, the pharmacist said it comes in a 75unit vial?? i have been told to take 75 units on day 2,4,6 & 8 of cycle.  Should I ask my pharmacist if they can get me the pen instead?  Do you just use one pen and set it to 75units or whatever amount you are supposed to take?  God, I'm probably not making much sense so sorry - but would i be right then in saying that I would need a pen with 300 units??

Can I ask how much it costs for the pen?  I am getting myself totally stressed about having to use the vials and trying to find out what needles/syringes etc i need... the pen would be so so much easier..


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again 

I've no idea if Gonal F comes in single vials but I've always had the pre-filled injection pens....they come in 300, 450 and 900 IU. You click the pen to the required dose each time, put on the individually wrapped needle and then inject.

If you need to do 75 IU x 4 then that would be 300 IU pen

Gonal F is a subcutaneous injection so means it's under the skin, not into the muscle. When doing the first injection you need to prime the pen...click the top to 37.5 IU and then push the end in and a tiny bit will squirt out - that means its primed. Then you click it again to the required dose eg 75 IU....pull out the top bit of the pen....inject into your tummy and push the plunger in...you'll hear it click a few times.

I've always injected on the alternate sides of my belly, not too close to belly button (think you need to leave about 5cms from belly button to injection site). The way I do mine is...I get comfortable on the bed, lying back on my pillow so I'm relaxed, then clean the area with alcohol wipe and pinch the flesh together, jab the needle in and then slowly inject the solution (keeping flesh pinched at all times)...leave the needle in for a few seconds once you've injected all solution and then slowly withdraw needle....only release flesh once you've done this.

If you search YouTube you'll find a fair few "videos" of women going through IVF and showing how to do the various injections.

and this may also be helpful...

http://www.medsafe.govt.nz/Consumers/cmi/g/gonal-f.htm

and this is for injecting clexane but it's also subcutaneous (as Gonal F is) so gives you an idea....

http://www.northdevonhealth.nhs.uk/patientinformation/a&e/how_to_inject_clexane.htm

Hope that helps.....but really it should be your consultant explaining all this to you, sorry, but think it's pretty unprofessional of them to just give you a prescription but no injection training etc.....are you having follicle tracking scans, especially as you'll be on Gonal F ?

Good luck and take care  
Natasha

/links


----------



## VeeMac (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Natasha.  I've just spoken to a few pharmacies about the 300 pen and they say its single use?? do you think that's right.  I just dont fancy the idea of having to load up/mix the injections etc from the vials...  To say I am not impressed with my consultant is an understatement.  If this next cycle doesnt give me a BFP, then I think we will be moving to Mr G, once I have gained the courage to tell OH I have made a boob re original consultant.

I am to go back to Mr S on Day 9-11 to get a follicle tracking scan.  The last month with tamoxifen only gave one small follicle that's why he wants me to do gonal-f plus tamoxifen next time.  

Do you know if there is something they can give you to bring on your period so I can start the new protocol asap if it doesnt come soon?

Vee x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again   

If it's the prefilled Gonal F pens then they can be used for multiple use, not just single.  With all my fresh IVFs (5), I've been on these pens and I've had doses ranging from 75 IU up to 450 IU....and I've had the 300, 450 and 900 IU pens at varying times so in some instances I've used a pen as single dose and sometimes as multiple dose, depending on what I'd been advised to inject.

It's good to know you're having some follicle tracking at least    I forgot to mention in previous post, the cost of a single prefilled Gonal F pen costs around £200/300.....I can't remember off top of my head because obviously with IVF I've bought more in one go as we have higher dose of drugs....I have bought the odd extra injection pen when I needed to and think it was around that amount....you'd need to get a quote directly from your supplying pharmacist.

As for having some bring on your period, yes, they can sometimes prescribe you something like Noresterone (spelling ?) which triggers a bleed.  The only thing I would say is that since you only ovulated around cd17 and are on cd28 today, you're only 11dpo so you're testing a bit too early.......you may not even need to go down the Gonal F injections route !   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## VeeMac (May 22, 2010)

Thanks natasha. Just been to Asda and am getting the goal--f 300 pen at cost price - 94 pounds. Would be lovely if I didn't need it though... am annoyed at consultant who has just said stop steroids now since had 3 negative tests as I am concerned it might be a few days too early for testing so I think I will ignore his instruction to stop for a few more days and test again x


----------

